# Need 2 for offshore out of Port-A



## shady grady (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking for 2 for offshore out of Port-A on Friday 11th, and Saturday 12th weather and wind permitting. We will be leaving out in the morning and back each afternoon/ evening. Fishing on board a Grady-White Sailfish 272 w/ twin 225 yamahas. All tackle provided, looking to split fuel,bait and ice. If interested send me a PM or give me a call. Thanks Steven Grady (512) 931-2627


----------



## shady grady (Aug 13, 2007)

*I have my crew*

Thanks for the interest. I have my crew for this trip. I will probably make 2 more trips this month and 3 or 4 next month for those of you interested keep me in mind. Thanks again! Steven


----------

